# 8" to10" Pipe bursting job Alloway New Jersey



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys,
Heres a video link to a bursting job we did in Alloway New Jersey. It was a storm sewer main that was travelling under several houses and 3 streets. The total job was a little over 1000 ft. My first time working in Southern New Jersey and i will say it is one beautiful place.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XqPxtRMRB0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

How far out do you work ? Aren't you in Ohio ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> How far out do you work ? Aren't you in Ohio ?


I think he draws the line just this side of New Zealand. :laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet he would go to New Zealand for the right $


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's really impressive!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, We will go pretty much anywhere in the U.S.A. as long as were not stealing work from local contractors. We sub to a lot of contractors and cities for the bursting jobs. This job was special to me as I got to work with some great men and women from the township, the contractor, and another zone member. It was the coldest week in 5 years but everyone worked hard to get it done. Kind of reminded me of the Old School days when we all worked together.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Why is there 2 hoses going to the mole/hammer? Is one an exhaust for the air? Or does it need that much cfm and 2 hoses are actually feeding it? Or is one for forward and the other for reverse?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Little bit of both. One is for reversing the hammer but also acts as a standby to help in really hard ground. We were bursting roughly 150 ft. Per hour and only had 4 tons of pull on the winch. We could of cranked her up but slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bulldozer what do you think? Hammerhead impactor*

Hey Tom!
What do you think of Hammerheads 8" Impactor? I am looking at it for doing 6" or 8" ductile water lines? Or maybe 8" sewers. I already have a 375cfm compressor so air wise I have the beginnings. I have my Directional drill or was thinking of using our PD-6 pipe pusher with a cable conversion kit that does 12" strokes. If it works I would not have to buy a cable winch.
Here is a youtube vid but they are only doing PVC pipe but it is shallow so I can see why they maybe used it in the first place.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats a pretty mean unit. The only thing with bursting ductile you want to use a rod machine. I would just use your drill and a ductile splitting head. That pipe splits relatively easy.


----------

